# Networking >  How to give dynamic IPs in server 2003

## rameshbabu998

I want to know How to give dynamic IPs in server 2003 opearting system

----------


## dinesh_boora

> I want to know How to give dynamic IPs in server 2003 opearting system


1st install DHCP server on 2003 windows system and authorise the DHCP service, then 
start/run/cmd/ipconfig /release   it will do the DORA process according with the clients.
before, make sure that ur client systems were not having any ip or
do in the client systems
start/run/cmd/ipconfig /renew   it will do the flush of the present ip of the client.
thats it

----------

